# Lily Bulbs at Chinese restaurant.  Are they the same as the lily bulbs i plant ?



## larry_stewart (Dec 12, 2009)

I went to the Chinese restaurant today, and on the menu was a dish that contained lily bulbs.  they were stir fried, and had a great consistency ( similar crispines consistency to water chesntu/ jicama )

My question is, are these the same lily buds that I use in my flower garden ?  or is there a special variety that is used to eat .  And if so , where can i purchase edible lily bulbs ?

larry


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 13, 2009)

try here, google is my friend...
edible lily bulbs - Google Search


----------



## jennyema (Dec 14, 2009)

Any well-stocked asian market should carry dry lily bulbs.  

But they don't have the texture that you describe.  They are a bit stringy and soft.  I use them in hot and sour soup.  They are also used in moo shu.

See back left bag and pile


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 14, 2009)

Ive had those.  Those are the dried lily buds . And yes, they are kinda stringy and tangy in flaovor ( great in hot and sour soup)  What i had were actually the bulbs and they were fresh.  Kind of shallot in size.  Texture was cross between water chestnut and jicama, not too much in flavor, but the consistency was kinda cool.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 14, 2009)

I just now realized that you were talking about BULBS not the BUDS!

Duh.  No wonder they were crunchy!  

Sorry about that.

I'll look next time I'm in an asian market.  Which is all the time!


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 14, 2009)

lily buds, aka golden needles...
lily buds in chinese cooking - Google Search


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 14, 2009)

jennyema said:


> I just now realized that you were talking about BULBS not the BUDS!
> 
> Duh.  No wonder they were crunchy!
> 
> ...



Im in the asian market a few times a month.  Unfortunately, mine doesnt have much of a fresh produce section, so I doubt they will carry the bulbs. Maybe if I go to the city ill have better luck finding them, unless i can find some online .  And im guessing they are different than the bulbs i plant in the yard, so going to the front yard and digging them up is not an option


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 14, 2009)

So, did you happen to look at any of the links I gave you for bulbs and buds?


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 14, 2009)

YEs, i checked out many of the sites about the edible bulbs.  One site even shows how they are packaged in the produce section, which helps me out when im in the asian market looking for them.  

Thanks for the links


----------

